# Sometimes you just gotta laugh!



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2014)

In the past week since breaking my phone, I've developed a finely-honed sense of the ridiculous


----------



## Twixie (Nov 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> In the past week since breaking my phone, I've developed a finely-honed sense of the ridiculous



Have your problems worked themselves out?....


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2014)

I've seen that cartoon before.  Always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you back to being a "phonie"?

View attachment 11121


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, my, Twixie! Yes and no? Maybe the phone will come tomorrow, but at the rate they're going...??? As of early yesterday morning, it was sitting at the UPS depot in the Atlanta area. I thought UPS didn't deliver on Saturday, but they do...*if* the package is clearly marked "next day delivery". So AT&T dropped the ball (again) and didn't even put the label on it.

The car? Good news there, sort of. The mechanic couldn't get it to fail again. Obviously, if it's misfiring on two of four cylinders, there's something wrong but it could be any number of things. Until it fails again, there's no way to tell. He didn't charge me anything, although there's a minimum charge for putting it on the diagnostics computer, and said I could take it...just bring it back as soon as the light comes on again. Yesterday I drove about 100 miles, but the light never did reappear. She ran like a champ all day.

And so that I wouldn't be out in the world without a connection, DD lent me her phone since she was going to be with her DH and kids all day and could use one of their phones if necessary. Funny, though...I was going to call her to let her know I was on the way home when it occurred to me that if I called her number I'd get myself! LOL  Instead I called DSIL with the info.

At any rate, the longer the problems go unresolved, with the phone/car/everything else, the less critical they feel. That's always the way, but when they first happen it feels like the sky is falling.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, my, Twixie! Yes and no? Maybe the phone will come tomorrow, but at the rate they're going...??? As of early yesterday morning, it was sitting at the UPS depot in the Atlanta area. I thought UPS didn't deliver on Saturday, but they do...*if* the package is clearly marked "next day delivery". So AT&T dropped the ball (again) and didn't even put the label on it.
> 
> The car? Good news there, sort of. The mechanic couldn't get it to fail again. Obviously, if it's misfiring on two of four cylinders, there's something wrong but it could be any number of things. Until it fails again, there's no way to tell. He didn't charge me anything, although there's a minimum charge for putting it on the diagnostics computer, and said I could take it...just bring it back as soon as the light comes on again. Yesterday I drove about 100 miles, but the light never did reappear. She ran like a champ all day.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad Georgia...things are never as bad as they seem..it's just the initial shock..

I remember one horrible episode..my hubs had a stroke..he was in hospital miles away..when I got back home...my dryer had packed up..my cooker no longer worked and when I jumped in the car to go and see him..it wouldn't start..

I remember looking up at the sky and saying..''God..you have one hell of a sense of humour!!''...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> At any rate, the longer the problems go unresolved, with the phone/car/everything else, the less critical they feel. That's always the way, but when they first happen it feels like the sky is falling.


Have you got to the laughing part yet?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Have you got to the laughing part yet?



That comes later, I think! Like about a month from now or a year from now...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> That comes later, I think! Like about a month from now or a year from now...


...I was just sayin!  Sorry to hear of your trials, hang in there kiddo!


----------

